# Cordless Drill Battery Question



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

were your origanal batteries NiMh or NiCad? is your charger a Rapid charger or overnight trickle charger. Most of the time you can charge NiCads in a charger designed for NiMh, but it's possible you are having compatability issue with the batteries and charger if you've changed the battery type


----------



## the1hangingchad (Aug 14, 2010)

You know, I'm honestly not sure which battery it is. I just looked at it but it doesn't say anywhere on the battery or the charger.

I know that when I charge them, I get the red light for a while and then eventually it goes to green. When I take the battery off, its a full charge but both of them die really quick.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

OnThePike said:


> Try looking up your make and model online. Use Google and check the manufacturer's website for PDF manuals. If you find the corresponding manual, it should provide all relevant information pertaining to your tool and the charger. Armed with that information, you can fist compare to what you've purchased (check your order and bill of sale), then replace whichever needs replacing.
> 
> If you want some help, post your Ryobi model number (as well as the saw's model number) and we'll search along with ya.
> 
> FWIW, I replaced my DeWalt originals with a couple of Lenmar equivalents. Works like new.


What benefit do the Lenmar batteries have over a new Dewalt battery?
Ron


----------



## the1hangingchad (Aug 14, 2010)

Here is what I have:

Battery charger model # G0452
Battery model # CS0928

The model number on the drill is wearing off, so I am attaching two photos.

Any thoughts would be helpful - is there any way to test the batteries vs. charger? Or could it just be that the drill is past its useful life and draining batteries quicker than it should?

Thanks.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

OnThePike said:


> Less than half the price of the DeWalt original with the same specifications. It was a while ago, and I can't find the receipt, but I believe I paid something in the neighborhood of $30 each plus shipping. The DeWalt replacement far exceeded that number, but again, I don't recall the exact numbers.
> 
> I can tell you that I have had them for a year or more now, and have been very satisfied with their performance. Visually, there's no difference, other than the missing yellow "DeWalt" branding sticker.


If you find the source of these batteries, I'd be interested in trying them. I've sent some of my old ones to be re worked with new cells. Results have been good. I think it ran about $38.00 per battery.
Ron


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

I think you are looking a serial numbers, not model #'s

Your drill is a P200, and I am assuming the battery is a P101 which should be right. I have heard a lot of complaints about the batteries not holding a charge, but really don't have any firsthand experience with these tools


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

OnThePike said:


> Ron, for the life of me, I cannot remember where I purchased them. I'd gone so far as to use WindowsGrep to deep-search my saved email (I save all online purchase orders) and came up empty. I will check my file cabinet for the hard copy receipt over the next few days and if I find it, I'll let you know.


 I'll do a search for suppliers on the internet. That should come up with some choices.
Ron


----------



## the1hangingchad (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks guys. I don't have the old batteries - I recycled them when I got the replacement ones. I guess I should look into new batteries. Maybe I'll try a rebuild if it would be cheaper.


----------



## Millertyme (Apr 20, 2010)

i recently brought a bunch of batteries to Interstate Battery to get new cells put in. I brought them 8 batteries and it cost a little over 400. I had 19v and 14.4's. None of these batteries hold a long charge long. They also have noticeably less power and speed.Not just one or two of them, but all of them. Maybe about a dozen screws and they lose their power. I should have bought new ones...they would have been about the same price. Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Disclaimer: I do not work for, nor am I associated with the following company.
I own nine (9) DeWalt 18 v batteries. Over the past five (5) years they have done like so many other OEM batteries, died. I found a company called "PrimeCell" that rebuilds power tool batteries for approximately 1/2 the cost of a new unit. They also upgrade the cells from (I hope I have this correct) 1200 mAh to 2400 mAh. This gives me more power and longer battery life. As I stated, I do now work for them but have had all nine (9) of my batteries rebuilt by them now and am happy with what I got. David


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

What happened to all the posts from, "On The Pike"? All have vanished and now it's, " user 78992"
Ron


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Ron6519 said:


> What happened to all the posts from, "On The Pike"? All have vanished and now it's, " user 78992"
> Ron


Basically he threw a hissy fit & went back & deleted all of his posts


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Basically he threw a hissy fit & went back & deleted all of his posts


The trick is to stay on the medication.
I know sometimes I forget.
Ron


----------



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

The P200 Ryobi is a decent DIY drill and the 18V batteries are NiCad. I like my "blue" Ryobi powertools and have rejuvenated them with lithium batteries. Ryobi has a 2 year warranty and since you purchased them recently you should check it out. HD occasionally clearances out last years model of drill + Li batteries + Li charger that I puchase for the battery/charger (can't stand the lime-green tools)


----------

